# Tekken: Blood Vengence (By Namco!)



## Black Wraith (May 11, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPT_qqJ12s4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (May 11, 2011)

Devil battle?


----------



## Kanali (May 11, 2011)

This looks fucking awesome


----------



## Yulwei (May 11, 2011)

I'd have preferred Asuka and Ling as leads as I don't particularly care for Alisa.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 11, 2011)

I'll take Ling as a lead, and just skip the Jun clone thanks 

I'm glad Xiao is finally living up to her potential as a detective


----------



## Yulwei (May 11, 2011)

Ling's fine, it's Alisa I have a problem with. Asuka has got a much better reason to go after Jin than Alisa has to after Kazuya or Jin.  I suppose they don't want to drag Lilli along since her and Asuka are becoming as closely tied as Anna and Nina with the whole mirror endings and their rather close association in the manga.

Asuka is an updated moveset on a different character like Hwaorang and Baek. Christie/Eddy and Panda/Kuma those are clones.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 11, 2011)

Asuka is better off marginalized to slapstick rivalry with oujousama


----------



## Yulwei (May 11, 2011)

There's enough jokes characters that no more need to be converted or created. Namco is more than capable of doing a serious rivalry they did it with Hwaorang/Jin and Kazuya/Paul used to be worth something before they made Paul a joke. Anna/Nina skirts the line between being serious and comedy so I reckon that's the way they should go with Asuka and Lili. 

There's more than enough ways that Asuka can be a serious character. I don't expect her to become as story central as Jun is [to Jin at least] but there's no reason she should be relegated to comedy.


----------



## Velocity (May 11, 2011)

Normally I wouldn't care about this sort of thing, but it's being written by the same guy who wrote Cowboy Bebop. At least, then, the script will be excellent. I'm mostly looking forward to the fights - Leon did some amazing parkour in Degeneration, and the brief glimpses of this film's fights look amazing.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

*3D TEKKEN MOVIE!!!*





> Namco Bandai has announced a new Tekken movie ? this time computer generated, in stereoscopic 3D and with the full cooperation of the video game development team.
> 
> Tekken project leader Katsuhiro Harada told an audience at Namco Bandai's LevelUp press event in Dubai this morning, attended by Christian Donlan for Eurogamer, that the movie launches this summer in theatres.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPT_qqJ12s4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 11, 2011)

Dammit! I didn't see the other thread.

Mods can delete/merge this thread.


----------



## Bender (May 11, 2011)

It'd be nice if all Video game adaptation directors were smart enough to do this. 

3D vid adaptations are cool 

pek pek


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2011)

Sweet. I'll watch it for sure.


----------



## Ziko (May 11, 2011)

Give me Advent Children fight scenes and a tiny bit of story and I'll watch it.


----------



## blackbird (May 11, 2011)

Seems this plain-looking Kamira Shin-guy will be somewhat of a focus point. Otherwise the trailer footage looked like game FMVs stitched together. 

With any luck the movie will manage to sort of out some of the messed up storylines in the series.


----------



## VK Seven (May 11, 2011)

Trailer looks good, I want to see Kazuya kick some ass.


----------



## Ciupy (May 12, 2011)

This is relevant to my interests!


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 12, 2011)

evangelion AND cowboy bebop, what a pedigree to have on a video game movie


----------



## Angelus (May 12, 2011)

VK Seven said:


> Trailer looks good, I want to see Kazuya kick some ass.



Same here. I hope he bashes Jins face with a few f,N~d~d/f+2


----------



## Yulwei (May 12, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Seems this plain-looking Kamira Shin-guy will be somewhat of a focus point. Otherwise the trailer footage looked like game FMVs stitched together.
> 
> With any luck the movie will manage to sort of out some of the messed up storylines in the series.



They need the Tekken 4 writers back


----------



## Laxus (May 13, 2011)

This is awesome. I can't wait for this


Angelus said:


> Same here. I hope he bashes Jins face with a few f,N~d~d/f+2



Dorya !


----------



## Fireball (Jun 7, 2011)

JP

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUD3prdAkRg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

EN DUB

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAQ-nHNZj8A&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




> "The cast for the upcoming CG animation film TEKKEN Blood Vengeance, to be shown summer of 2011 in the U.S. and Sept. 3 in Japan, has been announced! LING XIAOYU Maya Sakamoto, from Evangelion: 2.0 You Can (Not) Advance (Mari Illustrious Makinami) ALISA BOSCONOVITCH Yuki Matsuoka, from Bleach (Orihime Inoue) SHIN KAMIYA Mamoru Miyano, from Death Note (Light Yagami) KAZUYA MISHIMA Masanori Shinohara, from The Best House 123 (Narration) JIN KAZAMA Isshin Chiba, from Case Closed (Detective Chiba) NINA WILLIAMS Atsuko Tanaka, from Ghost in the Shell series (Motoko Kusanagi) ANNA WILLIAMS Akeno Watanabe, from To Love-Ru (Rito Yuki) (and more...) Ling Xiaoyu voice actor Maya Sakamoto, who received the 2010 Famitsu Female Character Voice Award, is known not only for her work in voice acting, but also in theater and music. Portraying Shin Kamiya, an all new character created for the movie, is Mamoru Miyano. Miyano, especially popular among female fans, is best known for his role of Light Yagami in Death Note. Popular and experienced, these two join a lineup that breathe life into the unique characters of Tekken and are sure to please fans of the series. Music will be done by Hitoshi Sakimoto, famous for his work on Ogre Battle and Final Fantasy Tactics. Youichi Mouri, Director “There is a lot conveyed in the facial animation of the CG, so I was a bit worried going into voice recording initially, but everyone was extremely talented. Character lines, emotion, individual characteristics – all were delivered perfectly. About Maya Sakamoto’s performance of Ling Xiaoyu: “Thanks to Maya Sakamoto’s voice work, Xiaoyu really is portrayed as the positive, free-spirited high school girl that is also both strong but compassionate.” About Mamoru Miyano’s performance of Shin Kamiya: “I believe that Mamoru Miyano’s individual flavor works well, portraying a boy who is simple, gentle, and intelligent, but with a hint of a dark atmosphere to him.”



In Europe the movie will come in a bundle with a HD remake of the Ps2 classic game _Tekken Tag Tournament_.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcS3VNf6Nzw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (Jun 8, 2011)

Fireball;38819022
In Europe the movie will come in a bundle with a HD remake of the Ps2 classic game [I said:
			
		

> Tekken Tag Tournament[/I].
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcS3VNf6Nzw[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit I wish I wasnt working overseas right now.


----------



## Bender (Jul 23, 2011)

The "Re-Blog if you don't like the Reboot" on Tumblr is up to 2.3 million reblogs now


----------



## Fireball (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Bender (Jul 24, 2011)

Xiaoyu in english sounds weird :S

It sucks that going to the theaters we have to hear it in this.


----------



## Bender (Jul 26, 2011)

At the 7:30 Tekken Blood Vengeance movie premiere 

Only 4 min unil the movie begins

Anyone else at the movie theater waiting for the movie?


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 26, 2011)

that's so hot.

no pedo.

wait this being shown in the theaters(America) right now?


----------



## Viciousness (Jul 26, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> that's so hot.
> 
> no pedo.
> 
> wait this being shown in the theaters(America) right now?



yeah they'll probably release it on blu-ray/dvd soon though for those who couldnt make it.

Saw it in a packed theatre in VA with a couple of friends Ive been playing against since TTT came out.

overall not a great movie, though the cgi was done reasonably well. Its still better than the other 2 tekken films we've had, and has a couple good fights, and some unintentionally comic scenes

for those who've seen it or dont care

*Spoiler*: __ 



 when xaioyu gave her speech about humans needing a robot to have faith in us in order to save the world did any one else's theatre burst out into raucous laughter?

and also who the hell was in the shower with Shin Kamiya? plothole? 
btw that dude sucked, at fighting anyway. For an immortal kid he sure got offed quick, if he's in the next tekken I aint pickin him. I mean damn...I dont even like to use the phrase epic fail, but I can't think of any other way to describe that. Other than bringing everyone together for a great fight I cant think of much point to his existance.

LMAO at Lee though!




Wouldve been nice if there were more tekken characters in it. Namely youre Law's, Paul's, Yoshimitsu's. The focus on the two girls made most of the film feel like a chick flick that was close to entering the lesbian territory but annoyingly not close enough.


----------



## Bender (Jul 27, 2011)

> overall not a great movie, though the cgi was done reasonably well. Its still better than the other 2 tekken films we've had, and has a couple good fights, and some unintentionally comic scenes



Aye, fully agreed. 

Decent movie imo. Somewhat on the same rating as Resident Evil Degeneration. 





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 



Lee made the movie for me. Dude was freaking awesome.




I loved me the shower scenes.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Mar 3, 2012)

The Fighting scenes were awesome~!! :3


----------

